# Equipment Specialists have poor service



## gunsworth (Nov 18, 2003)

They are a site sponsor so I figured Id give em a try and bouught 2 solenoids from them (one to replace my dads spare that I borrowed in the middle of last storm, and one for a spare for myself) 

Anyways in the description it says that it is a genuine Western Factory Replacement part with the logo and everything. Well When I got them it is clearly not and although it will surely work just as well I feel mislead. Also it has a different mount which will require drilling new holes (I know I don't like more holes than I need, especially if it happens during a storm again). So I contacted them with my concern and never even got a reply... So buyer beware from them, I'll be returning them and sticking with the local guy, spending a few bucks more for the right part is worth it to me.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

I've had the exact opposite experience. The guys at ESI have been great to deal with and I would recommend them to anyone. 

Jim sent me a part over-night without even having my payment information. He knew I needed it ASAP and he came through. And then another time he sent me the wrong part but instead of making a thread about it I sent the part back and got the right one


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

I ordered a few western parts and they were all genuine western parts. All arrived fairly fast too.


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

Camden;969837 said:


> I've had the exact opposite experience. The guys at ESI have been great to deal with and I would recommend them to anyone.
> 
> Jim sent me a part over-night without even having my payment information. He knew I needed it ASAP and he came through. And then another time he sent me the wrong part but instead of making a thread about it I sent the part back and got the right one


It could have been a mistake! I would have just returned the part and explained the situation, I would bet they would have sent you what you ordered.


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

Did you try and work this out with them? What was their response?
Why not ask why you didn't get what they advertised?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

It doesn't happen to be round say "Trombetta" on it anywhere does it?


----------



## CJSLAWNSERVICE (Nov 6, 2005)

150% great to work with over at EQUIP. Specialists.... give them a call I'm sure they will correct the problem and make it worth your trouble.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

B&B;970149 said:


> It doesn't happen to be round say "Trombetta" on it anywhere does it?


:laughing:


----------



## LON (Aug 20, 2006)

B&B;970149 said:


> It doesn't happen to be round say "Trombetta" on it anywhere does it?


I agree. If it says White Rogers (IIRC) it is the old style that was problematic


----------



## delcosnow14 (Jan 6, 2010)

ESI has the best customer service..fast shipping and always helpful, anyone use the live help option, its great


----------



## gunsworth (Nov 18, 2003)

swtiih;970142 said:


> Did you try and work this out with them? What was their response?
> Why not ask why you didn't get what they advertised?


I did email them a week ago and never heard back, as stated in my first post. Most respectful businesses will at least give some sort of response, nothing here... The parts are those S.A.M. generic replacement garbage.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Email sucks,Did you pickup the phone and call them directly ?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

X2-you should have at least called them and spoke to someone before bashing them on a public forum. Emails dont always get to where they have to go.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

I have delt with Jim at ESI and he has been more then helpfull and everything I have ordered has been exact, his prices are great, the quotes are always correct and he is very honest.

So far I have ordered....
Western Wings, Snow Deflector, Pully's, Sander harness, Plow harness all at different times.

I ordered a plow however they were out of stock, he explained it to me and I told him about a used deal that crossed my plate after I commited to the new one and he told me how good of a deal it was and to jump all over it. 

I have emailed him and talked to him on the phone and would have to say top notch.

:salute:


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Hey bud...Im on here EVERY day....never got a pm or an email? Im here to help all you have to do is ask


----------



## gunsworth (Nov 18, 2003)

conflict resolved! Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

No problem at all man, you got my cell, holler if you need me, Jim


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Aww, BFF's now :laughing: J/K Jim do you guys sell push boxes for skid steers?


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

I do man....but the cubbards are bare on em right now


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

[email protected];971058 said:


> I do man....but the cubbards are bare on em right now


Wow you must have a BIG kitchen


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

They are so big they have garage doors!


----------



## mike45 (Jul 16, 2010)

they are great to work with and have great prices


----------



## Spucel (Feb 6, 2011)

Haven't purchased anything from him yet but hes given me great advice so far. Top shelf customer service. Dont you just love bashing on a public forum of a company who bends over backwards to help customers FROM ALL OVER THE COUNTRY???


----------



## Perfectcutca (Oct 18, 2011)

*ESI Is Great*

I'm local to there shop here in VA. I use these guys for every part we need. They always have the items in stock. Jim, Noble and daddy Al are always great!:laughing:


----------



## lazyike (Dec 23, 2005)

Love these guys, last year they found me and and showed some appreciation, They also stand behind our boys in the service, I personally believe that Jim and the rest have a passion for this business and will do anything they can to help us all out. They really do go above and beyond.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

way to keep bringing up a dead thread....

ordered from them once, didn;t even realize they were site sponsor when I did- they were great.


----------

